# product shot advice and help



## josephmargulies (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello guys. I recently won a Canon 5D mark II at a design competition, and I have decided to take some product shots of my work. I went to B&H yesterday and purchased this kit :

Westcott | uLite Two Light Kit (120VAC) | 404 | B&H Photo Video 

I must say I am having horrible results with it. I know someone here can help me. I would appreciate it a lot. Take a look: 







Here is a look at my setup. Please ignore the goofy pose of my roommate 






I am using a canon 35mm 1.4 L. I know this lens is not ideal for product shots because it's distortion, but It's all i have. Thanks!


----------

